# Odd "clicking" sound when tiel is breathing heavy...



## Guest

I've searched on google and see people claiming they hear a clicking type sound when their tiel is breathing heavy and that this might be a respiratory problem/illness.

I just started exercising Rascal about 4 days ago, and ever since have noticed that whenever his breathing gets a tad heavier there is a very odd (and rather very noticeable) clicking type sound as he breathes heavy. ONLY happens after the flies across the room twice.

I'm concerned this might indicate problem? Especially since a TINY amount of flying makes him so tired for the rest of the entire day (his wings are lightly clipped). It's just odd.

Anyone else's tiel here have very distinguished clicking sounds "popping" when breathing heavier? :hmm:


----------



## ollieandme

when Ollie had a respiratory infection she sounded like that. though she was wheezing as well.
for peace of mind, you could get Rascal checked out at a vet. though i think being puffed after flying is totally normal for a domestic bird 
hopefully nothing's up! is he sleeping more than normal?


----------



## tielfan

I agree that a vet check is a good idea.

Did Rascal learn to fly as a fledgling? If he didn't, and is just learning to fly now, that might be the reason he tires so easily - because he didn't develop his chest muscles and stamina at the appropriate time. I think Vlad didn't learn to fly right after he fledged, and when he learned to fly with us he got very tired very fast. But he improved pretty quickly, and there were never any issues with clicking sounds.


----------



## Kiwi

Kiwi also tires out easily too when he flies. I've only had him a couple of months and he has clipped wings too. Flying around the living room a few times leaves him exhausted. I think I know what you're talking about, but I don't describe it as a click. It sounds more like someone is compressing one of those plastic baster things. I've only heard Kiwi's breathing sound like that when something scared him and he bumped into the window. >.<

Kiwi's usual breathing after an exercise sounds chirpy when he's trying to catch his breath. But he's only tired for a minute then he's back to his hyper self. 

If he's that tired for the rest of the day, I agree with everyone that you might want to see a vet.


----------



## Guest

I think best way to describe sound is that it is the exact same sound you would hear if you were cracking your knuckles. It's so strange!

Yes, he is tired for the entire day (sleeps a LOT after exercise in the morning). I can understand if they are exhausted for maybe 30 min or so after exercise, but not be a completely different bird than usual self for entire day.

He needs his nails trimmed, so I'm going to take him to the vet for nail trimming and see what the vet thinks.


----------



## Guest

Absurd!!! This is why I hate doctors... money sucking vulchers. I called the vet and the visit is $95, then they said since Rascal has never been there before he must be subjected to some fecal testing etc.... bringing the total to $280. I can't afford that.

Are these people smoking something? I will have to keep searching, this was totally unreasonable.


----------



## Guest

I just spoke to someone at another bird clinic. The lady I spoke to seemed to know birds. I'm annoyed with myself I didn't ask whether she was the vet there by any chance.... or just the rep at front desk. Forgot to ask.

She said the sound he makes when breathing heavy doesn't sound normal (like a respiratory thing), but he is still a baby and never flew before in his life and that is is over exerting himself working hard to fly with clipped wings.

She suggested to take it easy and gradually build up exercise. I'm letting his wings grow out more... and if the clicking continues off to the vet!


----------



## Haimovfids

ok, keep us posted, the vets can sometimes get expencive


----------



## Kiwi

Yeah I got that with the vets too, it's just as expensive here. They want to make sure that your 'tiel is ok because a sick bird doesn't show symptoms sometimes. It's also because they want to have a sample of what is normal for your bird when they're healthy to compare it to in the future. That's only if you do regular check-ups that it would really help though. It keeps it updated so it's easier to figure out what is wrong with your 'tiel when they're sick.

Before spending money like that you really need to look around and make sure that they are a certified avian vet too. They'll be more updated with the latest information on birds and more helpful. It's always good to have a trusted vet in the area to go to that you know is a professional 

I hope that Rascal will be ok


----------



## enigma731

Avian medicine is very expensive, but it's part of being a responsible bird owner. Fecal testing and other lab work will likely be a part of any visit to examine him for a possible infection, so you should be prepared to pay for it. The clicking definitely sounds abnormal to me, as most people here have noted.


----------



## bjknight93

I would take him in ASAP. If you couldn't afford the vet care, you shouldn't have got the bird. Avian vet bills are expensive, but if you don't take him in now and he ends up with an advanced respiratory infection you will end up with an even larger vet bill and possibly a deceased Rascal.

You should apply to Care Credit so you will have a back up plan for paying vet bills.


----------



## ollieandme

i'm really sorry for you! i know what's it's like to have prohibitive vet bills 
i hope you can find a good option!


----------



## Guest

It is not a question of whether I can afford it. I was simply noting that particular place was a blatant rip off. No question about that. I cannot afford to be ripped off... meaning allowing someone to basically rob me no matter if I have millions in the bank or not. I wont stand for it. I'm an entrepreneur and work 24/7 (work during holidays, weekends... all the time).... very hard for my $$$, not about to go to some place that is a total rip.

I called around and all other places I called had reasonable rates averaging $60-$80... not almost $300, that's insanity!! (not to mention the vet at that place doesn't even specialize in birds). This is the same vet who ended up charging me $4500+ when my puppy broke it's leg many years ago. I ahve picture of the cast. Not even humans are charged that much when they break their arm! That vet is a greedy prick.

I'm taking Lil' Rascal to the vet today at 3pm to get his nails trimmed and for a health checkup. I know birds mask it very well if there is a problem, so better safe than sorry.

I went and bought him a travel carrier yesterday. It is the cutest little cage I've ever seen 

Here is photo:


----------



## Guest

I'll post the vet says. Hopefully it's not something serious or congenital 

He seems normal otherwise... just that incredibly odd "ticking" sound when he breathes heavy after exercise... sounds like something respiratory. I just noticed this past week, since that is when he started exercising.... so could not have found out sooner. I haven't dared to exercise him past 2 days, waiting for vet.


----------



## Guest

I just got back from the vet. I took him to: http://www.allbirdclinic.net/index.html

The vet there said she didn't see anything wrong with him and that she thinks the popping sounds when he breathes heavy is him simply "popping air" and that it's normal. I told her if it's really normal then why on earth is everyone else I know with a tiel claiming their tiels never do it!! She said maybe it's just the way he is (that is werid answer). I told her he gets extremely wiped out from just a little exercise. She said he may possibly have congenital heart problem and that there is no test to determine. She said I should not worry because he is extremely young (11 months old) and he is way too young for such problems to surface. She didn't get to hear the popping in her office because he didn't get exercised there.

She listened to his heart, weighed him and said he is perfectly fine. I'm letting his wings grow out so he can fly for exercise. He's never had a full set of wings before in his life.

Extremely confused by the following: She told me to not feed him millet anymore (because it's junk food for birds, this I already knew), but then said to not feed him bird seed anymore. That I should be feeding him only pellets.

I told her I sprout seeds for him and he eats tons of fresh sprouts which is super healthy for birds, she disagreed! She started to debate with me that sprouts are not the best for birds because sprouts do not have nutritional value needed for birds. Say what?!?! I thought sprouts were super high in nutrients and fantastic for birds.

Looks like I'm going to be switching him to pellets. I'm still confused as to what the best diet is... pellets or seeds. Until I saw this vet today, I thought he has fantastic diet... this threw me for a loop


----------



## sunnysmom

I'm just getting caught up on threads. My tiel if he gets scared and flies off somewhere sometimes makes a noise that I guess you could describe as clicking. He doesn't do it when he just flies normally but only when he's scared and a little winded. Honestly, I never thought much about it. It's good to know that if it's the same thing as your tiel, that your vet thinks it's nothing.

I have to disagree with your vet though that millet is junk food. It has protein, etc. And although it shouldn't be fed exclusively, obviously, it's not bad for tiels. I also think, as was recently discussed in another thread, that unfortunately not all vets are up to date on tiel nutrition. If you think about it, in the wild, birds eat seeds.... (along with other things) so why would it be bad to give them something that they eat naturally? My vet actually recommends about 40% seeds, although I think the info here on the forum suggests 60%. I personally shoot for the middle- I do about 50% seeds, and then veggies, rice, birdie bread, pellets, etc. Obviously I'm not a vet and you need to decide for yourself what the best diet is for your tiel, but I believe that an all pellet diet is as harmful as an all seed diet. And I'm glad your tiel got a clean bill of health.


----------



## Guest

She told me this is why birds in the wild do not live as long, because of poor diet. 

I have to agree with you, I do not think a diet consisting of only pellet is healthy. I told her this and she said, but pellets do have seed in it... just crushed. This is very confusing! I'm still fixated on the spout issue... I thought sprouts were super healthy for birds... she disagrees! I've been sprouting organic seeds from Whole Foods. I think I have to disagree with her on this.

She said feeding him 50% seeds and 50% pellets will never work because he will eat the seeds and never the pellet. That I should go pellets all the way and gave me powered pellet mush sample to take home.

The best way to describe the popping sound he makes when he's breathing heavy is as if you took an empty plastic bottle and started to squeeze it repeatedly. Is this the sound your tiel makes?


----------



## roxy culver

Did she try to get you to purchase any particular pellet? An all pellet diet can cause kidney failure in the future and is almost just as bad for our birds as an all seed diet. Sprouts are definitely the healthiest for our babies. Vets really aren't taught much about nutrition when it comes to birds (or any animal for that matter), they get handed a brochure from their clinic for whatever product that clinic sells and they peddle that. We have another thread right now where the bird is on an all pellet diet and he's looking really rough. I would definitely continue with the diet you have been using. 

Glad to hear the clicking sound is normal and that Lil Rascul is OK!


----------



## Guest

I honestly would never go back to this vet, I wasn't impressed. 

I started to debate with her about the sprouts. Several times actually, because I couldn't believe what I was hearing about sprouts! Told her I go to Whole Foods and buy organic seeds (make my own mix) and sprout them for 2-3 days. She said she got a masters degree in nutrition and that it's been backed by years of research proving that all pellet diet is healthiest because it's formulated for birds. She was VERY adamant that sprouts with seeds/veges are not the way to go.

She didn't push a particular brand of pellet... but did give me a sample of Harrison's Bird Foods micro pellets and some Harrison's potency mush... so it seems Harrison's is th brand. their website: www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com shown on package

When I have time to breath, I'm definitely going to do more research on this, because now I'm confused!


----------



## roxy culver

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=42825 
This is the thread I've been referring to. But yes, it does sound like she was trying to peddle Harrison's, which don't get me wrong, is a good brand, but pellets are only supposed to fill in the gaps that seeds and sprouts and veggies miss, not become the sole staple in the diet. I wouldn't feel comfortable feeding only pellets ya know?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the link. I'm ignoring what that vet said about feeding only pellets because that definitely did not sound right along with her disapproval of sprouts.

I'm going to do half pellets/half seeds (the tiny pellets so he actually might hopefully eat them... along with sprinkling some of that "Harrison's" pellet power on top of it all) just incase he doesn't eat pellets he will still ingest some power at least?... if not Harrison's... I guess they will have another brand of pellet powder mush at Petco or whatnot. 

I need to decrease millet because he seems to eat more millet than bird seed mix!

I've never bought him kale before. Going to buy same kale and hang it up so he can start enjoy that more over millet. I want my birdie as healthy as possible so he lives long time


----------



## sunnysmom

Juliet said:


> The best way to describe the popping sound he makes when he's breathing heavy is as if you took an empty plastic bottle and started to squeeze it repeatedly. Is this the sound your tiel makes?


I guess it could be described as that. It's a type of click. It's not very loud but when he's scared he climbs up on my shoulder. So since he's right next to my ear I hear it. It stops pretty quickly. Like after a minute or two. How long does your tiel's noise last?


----------



## tielfan

Most vets aren't hugely well-informed about diet and they only know what they read in their medical textbook. And guess who one of the authors of the textbook is?? Dr Harrison, as in Harrisons pellets. I was told that a Kaytee representative wrote the diet chapter in the older edition of the book. So yeah, some vets are going to recommend a very high percentage of pellets in the diet because they read it in a book. But this is not a balanced viewpoint, and may not be particularly applicable to granivorous birds like cockatiels.

I suggest that you check out the nutrition sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479 If you still have doubts, I suggest that you join the Feeding Feathers yahoo group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/FeedingFeathers/ and talk to Shauna (aka birdart2000). She's very knowledgeable about nutrition and she talks to a lot of avian vets at conferences, and she can give you a more balanced perspective on the situation.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to bump this thread back up to the top again, I just haveone final question.

Does you tiel's tail bob after exercising? Not only does Rascal have a constant "popping" sound after exercising until his breathing returns to normal... but his tail also bobs.

I read that a bobbing tail is a sign of respiratory distress. Just curious if everyone else's tiel here has a bobbing tail after they fly/exercise when they are breathing heavy?


----------



## ollieandme

mine don't have bobbing tails after exercise...


----------



## Guest

thanks, but are your tiels used to flying? Maybe it's because your tiel are in a lot more shape than Rascal who has never exercised a day in his life and is super out of shape.

I'm wondering if it's normal for a tiel who is breathing heavy to have a bobbing tail.

I'm eager for his wings to grow out so he can actually start flying and see if all this weird "stuff" goes away.


----------



## tielfan

His tail is bobbing because he's so winded, basically gasping for breath. I don't know whether he's just REALLY out of shape or if there's an underlying problem, but it would probably be best to go a little slower with the exercise if possible, and let him take a break before he gets to the point where he's breathing so hard. Getting a little out of breath is OK but it sounds like he's taking it to extremes.

BTW millet is a healthy grain; it isn't junk food for birds. But like any natural food, it doesn't contain complete balanced nutrition all by itself, and you need to have other foods in the diet that will provide the nutrients that millet doesn't have.


----------



## ollieandme

good point! Ollie's well-exercised. Bjorn's not though, since his wing clip makes it hard work. hope Rascal's all good


----------



## Guest

Just a quick update. Rascal's wings are growing out and his flying is now effortlesss (HUGE difference from before). He also no longer gets super exhausted after flying and I haven't heard that strange "ticking" sound when he's breathing heavy anymore.

I guess he was just getting super wiped out before because he was flying on clipped wings which is extremely difficult and he was overexerting himself.

Now he is all good and flying like a pro (even like a humming bird staying in one spot!). Here is a pic of what his wings look like now... they are still growing out, but now he doesn't even get tired after flying around and around and around the house he goes


----------



## moonchild

Yay, Rascal is a fit little man now!  Great feeling isn't it? I'm glad the clicking sound has gone away...it would have had me REALLY worried. That vet you went to sounds pretty awful. Reallly, sprouts and veggies are bad for birds? She is definitely ignorant. Sad as she has probably given many a bird owner misinformation that they'll take as gospel since she's a vet.


----------

